# Fire pit...The WAR Space heater



## blues brother (Mar 8, 2010)

All you need is an old empty 250 gal propane tank(or similar size tank), acetylyne(sp) cutting torch, Wire welder,
Scrap metal and a buddy that knows how weld and cut.
I am nothing more than the gopher, holder and bartender.

First step is to remove the valve on an EMPTY tank.
Fill the tank with water, this pushes any gas vapors out.

Drain the tank and have your buddy cut the ends off the tank. The cleaner cut he makes the less grinding you have to do later.

We used a 5 gal bucket to set the end on(like a bowl) so we could make it sit level. We then took a 2X4 piece of wood and used it to make a pattern for the legs, ie...the angles where the legs meet the floor and bowl.

Cut three legs and weld equi-distant around the bowl.

We used horseshoes and pipe cut-offs to make the "standards" the outer rim is welded to.
Weld the standards to the rim of the bowl.

The outer rim is made off 1.5"x 1/4" flat stock.  This one was a bear...started at one end and welded. I bent it around the standards as James welded.

We then capped the bottom of the legs to mud and dirt out.

Then I spent several hours grinding down any rough spots.

Added a fire grate in the bottom( we don't put those in anymore, mine didn't last three fires, if we come up with some heavier stock we might start back).

We also put an ash dump in the first two(no more...too many coals fall out by accident).  It is really light enough to tip over by yourself and hose out.

I painted mine with high temp black paint(didn't last too long either).

I hope to have a D.O. crane buy the time DOG comes around. I would love some input on the D.O. crane.





Sorry this is so long winded, But Kebo asked me to start this thread...I will try to post some pics of the build if I can find them.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2010)

I like that!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> I like that!



Me too............... I have a friend I could be the gopher & bartender for AND I have the horse shoes already, now to find a tank................. I may start with a much smaller version just 'cause I think it'd be "cute" then move on to a bigger one.............. Thanks BB!!!


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 8, 2010)

Very Cool!!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! I hope to bring one to DOG to sell or trade.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Thanks! I hope to bring one to DOG to sell or trade.



 Ever had pear relish?


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 8, 2010)

*Fire pit*

"SUPER"neat i like it ,That would be nice at deer camp


----------



## bigdeal (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats cool here are some pics of some that I have made.


----------



## arcame (Mar 8, 2010)

those look good guys, i need to find me a propane tank now.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 9, 2010)

Bigdeal,
Those are absolutely beautiful! You have the edge on class and beauty!
It looks like the buck heads were cut out on a plasma cutter then welded on with the top ring?


----------



## arcame (Mar 9, 2010)

where are you guys getting the tanks?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2010)

Bigdeal that is absolutely Beautiful!! 

Dang, ya'll gonna make a southern lady beg for help & guidance, aren't ya'll????  I'm making a list now!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 9, 2010)

arcame said:


> where are you guys getting the tanks?



In the past we could get them for free. The last couple cost around 100 bucks each.
Usually from a propane company. Old ones that are unsafe.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2010)

$100 still isn't bad though...U get 2 ends off 1 tank!   I'm thinking like Keebs...start off with a smaller one and build up!  I have plenty of metal and welders and grinders and all...just need a good tank to work with!      And yes Mike...do bring one to DOG for the trading blanket!   I'd love to see that bidding war!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 9, 2010)

My welding buddy said $500 on the new ones...a little steep, but much better than what you would get from academy sports.
I'll have one with me if able.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2010)

blues brother said:


> My welding buddy said $500 on the new ones...a little steep, but much better than what you would get from academy sports.
> I'll have one with me if able.



Neber mind, I could never make you enough pear relish to trade on that! 

Hey Bob, if I find the little tanks you wanna work a deal?!?!


----------



## PattyMcM (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks really good!

My buddy used to work for Serv-pro... the company that cleans up after a house fire, flood, tornado damage, etc...

He got called out on a house one evening... The guy that livED there was attempting to make a grill out of a propane tank... Had a few beers, fired the torch up and went to work.

It wasn't pretty and the guy didn't make it.

Natural selection I guess.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 9, 2010)

Natural light maybe. Propane is some ugly stuff. It lays on the ground unlike most gases being heavier than air. Next thing you know youre burning from below.


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know if I would be cutting on a propane tank? Sounds dangerous. I heard of a feller that lost an arm doing that.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Mike for this thread! That fire pit was sure popular at WAR III and it sure did burn good. I guess for $500 I had better stick with my 55 gal. drum. Seriously, I can see how much work is involved so the price isn't too bad in that light.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2010)

Kebo said:


> Neber mind, I could never make you enough pear relish to trade on that!
> 
> Hey Bob, if I find the little tanks you wanna work a deal?!?!



we could work something out I'm sure!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 10, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> My buddy used to work for Serv-pro... the company that cleans up after a house fire, flood, tornado damage, etc...
> 
> ...



This is exactly why we fill them with water first!
It can be dangerous...but does not have to be. Just use some good old common sense.


----------



## carver (Mar 16, 2010)

Great look


----------



## blues brother (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks carver...
Its just plain Jane...But very warm!


----------

